# Bike maintenance for a beginner



## JuliaT (14 Aug 2017)

Hello guys! Hope you can help me.
I have been cycling from April and my bike really needs cleaning (I know, I know, I should have done it before, but I was learning other stuff like how not to be killed on the road :P)

Whenever I watch videos of how to do it I find tooooones of stuff I need to buy, what I honestly doubt.
Could you tell me what basic things/tricks do I actually need to clean and maintain my bike please? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## stevenfarthing (14 Aug 2017)

I use a sponge and a bucket of warm water to remove dirt. I then use a car wash & wax on the frame. Then I use a foam to clean the drive chain and a tooth brush to take off the stubborn dirt. I take the foam off with warm water, then oil the drive chain. Finally I spray the frame with Muck Off and leave it to air dry.


----------



## KneesUp (14 Aug 2017)

To clean it?
Warm water, detergent and a cloth.

To maintain it - it rather depends on what you are prepared to take on. Nothing on a bike is that tricky, but sometimes it's not worth buying the tools if it's something you won't use much.

I'd suggest a basic kit of:

Set of ball-head allen keys
Spanners in sizes needed by your bike - but it might all be allen keys so you may not need any
Cross head screwdriver
Flat head scredriver
Tyre levers x 3
Puncture kit
Oil
WD-40 / GT-85
Pair of pliers with cutting tool

Next level up I'd add
Chain tool
Chain whip
Crank extractor (if appropriate for your bike)
Bottom bracket tool
Cone spanners
Grease
EDIT - cassette lock ring tool


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2017)

Hello Julia and welcome. Good suggestion by @KneesUp there. You do a lot worse than get this tool kit by Decathlon:
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-19-piece-bike-tool-set-id_8379660.html
Gives you most of the basics plus a lot more for a very reasonable price.

You might like to carry a multi tool like this when out together with a puncture repair kit.
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-compact-bike-multitool-id_8386667.html
They also do a tool roll which fits in a bottle cage.
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/tool-storage-bottle-700-ml-id_8324324.html

Remember YouTube is your friend when you want to carry out specific tasks.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2017)

Hi Julia

I have news for you, don't tell anyone else but, you don't actually have to clean your bike!!!!

Seriously, I only clean my commuter bike perhaps once a year, if that, and it gets used all year round, regardless of weather, snow, grit, etc. Far more important is to maintain it, and this is pretty much independent of any cleaning routine.

All you need to do on a regular basis, maybe once a week or every couple of weeks depending on distance covered and weather, is to wipe the chain with an old rag to get off as much muck as you can then apply a little dribble of suitable oil (less is best). Also check tyre pressures to make sure you are not fighting against unnecessary drag from squishy tyres and then every few chain cleans put a drop of oil on the gear shifter pivots and the ends of any cables.
That should cover it for about a year then you may want to think about replacing the chain after a couple of thousand miles. It isn't rocket science and unless you are covering mega mileages the above care should see you through the year with perhaps just an annual visit to a bike shop for a more thorough check over (I won't call it a service because there is not really very much to service on a bike for most intents and purposes, just checks and adjustments).

The last time I cleaned my commuter........ HERE. Glad to report it is slowly recovering from the ordeal


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I have news for you, don't tell anyone else but, you don't actually have to clean your bike!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm nearly as bad but TBH I do point the hose at my bikes occasionally.........................................................sometimes I even turn it on.


----------



## JuliaT (14 Aug 2017)

Wow Thanks! then no special liquid for cleaning the chain is really necessary?


----------



## JuliaT (14 Aug 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I have news for you, don't tell anyone else but, you don't actually have to clean your bike!!!!
> 
> ...


 hahahahahahahahahaha really??? I started reading I should clean the chain every week- 2 weeks in winter and other stuff and I was freaking out! this is relaxing me a lot!


----------



## jefmcg (14 Aug 2017)

If you really know nothing about bike maintenance, then it's worth someone showing you the basics. Your local cycle club may have a maintenance night, if not I'd suggest going to a £15 maintenance night at Evans https://www.evanscycles.com/help/servicing/bike-maintenance-classes


----------



## JuliaT (14 Aug 2017)

jefmcg said:


> If you really know nothing about bike maintenance, then it's worth someone showing you the basics. Your local cycle club may have a maintenance night, if not I'd suggest going to a £15 maintenance night at Evans https://www.evanscycles.com/help/servicing/bike-maintenance-classes


Didn't think on that! I'm still looking for a local club, but definitely I'll look for the evans training, I have no idea of how to fix anything if something happens


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2017)

JuliaT said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha really??? I started reading I should clean the chain every week- 2 weeks in winter and other stuff and I was freaking out! this is relaxing me a lot!


Yes you should clean your chain every week or two, but you only need an old cloth and some oil (search for 'Mickle' method on here)


----------



## simongt (14 Aug 2017)

Every week or two - ? Oh dear, I knew there was something I wasn't doing right - !  Chains get done either when they look a bit mucky or when the whole drive train needs a bit of a scrub up. I use engine degreaser to get the worst off, then over to something a bit gentler in the chain cleaner. The newer Park chain cleaner is a blast as it will do derailleur AND hub gear chains with no fiddling around at all; brilliant - !


----------



## freiston (14 Aug 2017)

Re. the chain - as raleighnut says - search for the 'Mickle' method - or just follow this link:
http://www.cyclorama.net/viewArticle.php?id=349&subjectId=9

I don't know what sort of bike you have but if it can take them, good mudguards with a long flap on the front mudguard will keep your bike cleaner for longer, protect the bike from nasty salty road crud and keep you cleaner and more dry too.

You don't want to be getting a load of muck and grit into your drivetrain or your braking surfaces

Otherwise, rinse/wipe heavy muck off as the mood/guilt takes you. A wipe with an oily/WD40/GT85 soaked cloth can bring paintwork and alloy up nice.

It's good to give things a proper go over once in a while but you don't need to buy a load of expensive cleaning stuff. Be careful where you get oil/grease/soap - you don't want to be getting oil or grease on your braking surfaces and you don't want to be getting detergent in your bearings (you don't want to be getting oil or WD40 type spray into bearings either - they will wash away the grease). If you use water under any pressure, be especially careful not to blast around bearings (I would recommend not to use a pressure cleaner unless you are adept, know what you're doing and know the risk - keep it away from bearings).


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Aug 2017)

This should get you started.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> This should get you started.



And I'll give you 25 minutes


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzVRxlIUL0


----------



## Kestevan (14 Aug 2017)

Depends on mileage and weather conditions. My commuter bears more of a likeness to @I like Skol bike than anything else I suspect.

I do 60ish miles a week on the commute most weather's and tend to just give the chain and brakes a wipe down every weekend. Tbh last thing I want to do after a day's work is start cleaning the bike, it gets dumped in the shed while I get a shower. 

The chain gets replaced twice or three times a year and cassette every 12 months. It's the winter months with rain and road salt which really do the damage. 

If you do less miles, or only ride when it's dry you will be able to stretch this out longer.


----------



## JuliaT (14 Aug 2017)

Kestevan said:


> Depends on mileage and weather conditions. My commuter bears more of a likeness to @I like Skol bike than anything else I suspect.
> 
> I do 60ish miles a week on the commute most weather's and tend to just give the chain and brakes a wipe down every weekend. Tbh last thing I want to do after a day's work is start cleaning the bike, it gets dumped in the shed while I get a shower.
> 
> ...


At the moment im doing...60 -80 miles per week, not only when its dry but not with heavy rain...so I guess I should do more or less like you!


----------



## sleuthey (14 Aug 2017)

When I do clean my bike I find one of these extremely useful


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I have news for you, don't tell anyone else but, you don't actually have to clean your bike!!!!
> 
> ...



Or do what i do just buy another one


----------



## Alan O (15 Aug 2017)

I have to say I'm also one who's done minimal cleaning of bikes over the years. I don't do it by regular time period or distance, as it depends so much on what you've been riding through.

My mountain bike is the only one that gets a regular hose-down these days. When I've been out riding round my favourite mudbaths and it and I come home caked in it, I hose it down before it dries and hardens, spray WD-40/GT-85 over the drive train to dispel the water, then oil the chain when it's properly dried.

For road bikes, I'll wipe the frame down with a wet rag when it looks excessively dirty (and for a commuter/shopping bike I generally use dirt as a mild anti-theft device, as it makes the bike look even shabbier and less valuable than it really is).

Cleaning the chain and drive chain is a lot more important, but that's done by inspection. For example, I've just cleaned and re-lubed the chain on one road bike after approx 250 miles as it was getting a bit gunked up. I cleaned this one with a cloth soaked in white spirit without taking it off the bike, then re-lubed when it was dry. Sometimes I'll use a paintbrush soaked in solvent too if there's much muck inside the chain links.

Another road bike is getting its chain cleaned and re-lubed before I use it again after only a bit over 100 miles, because it picked up some gritty sandy dirt during my last ride on it - and abrasive dirt can do some damage. This one I'll take off the bike and will use a brush and white spirit to make sure I've got all the gritty bits out before I spray (WD-40 or GT-85), put it back and lube.

For maintenance when I'm out, I only carry the things needed to fix a puncture and patch up a broken chain (including a good chain removal tool - the usual cheap ones can be nasty).

Having said all that, back when I was commuting (around 70 miles a week), I'd often go a year without any maintenance other than wiping the chain with a cloth and re-lubing around once a month - and then a proper clean in the spring.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Aug 2017)

I have learned things from YouTube but I also like the Zinn maintenance books. The new DK bike maintenance book looks really good and is written in a plain, simple way. 

Best of all I have learned by my mistakes.


----------



## JuliaT (15 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Or do what i do just buy another one


 I wish I had your budget!!! hahaha


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2017)

JuliaT said:


> I wish I had your budget!!! hahaha



@JuliaT i can assure you i dont buy new and i dont spend an awful lot of £ note's


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Aug 2017)

Personally, I think cleaning the bike in winter or even during prolonged weeks of rainy weather is a waste of time.

As stated by others, maintenance is the key. Also, get to know your bike's bearings.

Inexpensive, £6, KMC Z8 chains only last me a few thousand miles, even with regular cleaning and oiling, so it's relatively inexpensive to just change them.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/kmc-z8-5-8-speed-bike-chain-id_699035.html


----------



## Profpointy (15 Aug 2017)

It's easy to over think bike maintenance and get daunted. Weekly pump up tyres and maybe wipe the chain with oily rag - I'm not a believer in degreasing chains or agressive cleaning. Check & adjust brakes and gears now and again and giving the rims a clean with meths. Oily rag to wipe the bike down if it-s filthy. Other stuff such as wheel bearings, bottom brackets, headsets far far less frequently - every few thousand miles if that . Ditto chain stretch checking.


----------



## xzenonuk (16 Aug 2017)

decathlon do a grey tool box for cheap or they used too, it has every thing from spanners to bottom bracket tools and a chain whip, thats what i pull out if i want to do maintenance, never broke a tool yet from it and i use it a lot, it also has every size of allen key you could wish for.

i find white spirit good for cleaning the drive train with a brush but i have to be wary of getting any in places it shouldn't be, oh kitchen roll's are good


----------



## User16625 (16 Aug 2017)

JuliaT said:


> Wow Thanks! then no special liquid for cleaning the chain is really necessary?



WD40 if cleaning it thoroughly, I remove the chain for this. Also need to dry it properly before reinstalling and lubing. Mostly tho I just run the chain thro a few wet wipes and also use them to clean the sprockets.



KneesUp said:


> To clean it?
> Warm water, detergent and a cloth.
> 
> To maintain it - it rather depends on what you are prepared to take on. Nothing on a bike is that tricky, but sometimes it's not worth buying the tools if it's something you won't use much.
> ...



Dont need all that, I just use a hammer.


----------



## simongt (16 Aug 2017)

sleuthey said:


> When I do clean my bike I find one of these extremely useful



Agree. I have ones of various sizes; just the job for getting into the wee parts of the drive train / brake assemblies and cheap enough to chuck when they get too greasy to use.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

simongt said:


> Agree. I have ones of various sizes; just the job for getting into the wee parts of the drive train / brake assemblies and cheap enough to chuck when they get too greasy to use.


Dead easy to clean, just give the brush a real good squirt of washing up liquid, work it in well then rinse in hot water. It'll come up like new.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2017)

Old toothbrushes work well too.


----------



## AndyMack (17 Aug 2017)

As we're both Sparkly new to cycling my wife and I are going to a bike maintenance class at Evans cycles Glasgow on Sunday morning. £15 each but it promises to go through the basics of cleaning, tyre tube replacement etc, there's also the added bonus of it being a minimum 6 mile round trip on a Sunday morning with a coffee and bacon roll incentive thrown in afterwards.


----------



## iancity (28 Aug 2017)

What was the course like if you dont mind me asking? Quite interested in one myself....


----------



## AndyMack (31 Aug 2017)

iancity said:


> What was the course like if you dont mind me asking? Quite interested in one myself....



I enjoyed it Ian, it was pretty informal as there were only 4 of us there. The guy had excellent knowledge of the bikes and went through all the basics like tightening brakes, gears, ajusting deraliers (sp?) refitting a chain if it comes off and changing a inner tube at the roadside if you get a puncture. He also showed us how to clean and maintain the bikes after riding in the mud/rain etc.
I found it extremely informative and like I said it gave me a confidence boost. I've happily been cycling away now three/four days a week and am loving the bike. I'd definitely say go for it if you're either new to biking or perhaps need a refresher course as it's well run and worth every penny.

Sorry for the delay in replying our wi-fi connection has died a death at the exact same time as I killed my phone!!
Andy.


----------



## iancity (31 Aug 2017)

Cheers Andy. Tried booking one online with my local one (Gateshead) but the latest date was 20th Aug (!). Rang the shop up, guy was sorry but said they dont run them anymore..I explained it was on the website just out of date. He ummed and arred a bit and said he would get back to me. Couple of hours later he explained the courses are booked from a central place via the website and they of course did run them :-) the website just had not been updated and if I was to look on Saturday I could book for the following day. He also explained that if I was the only one who booked it then it would be a 1 on 1, rather than get cancelled - well pleased with that and will book it probably this weekend :-)


----------



## AndyMack (31 Aug 2017)

iancity said:


> Cheers Andy. Tried booking one online with my local one (Gateshead) but the latest date was 20th Aug (!). Rang the shop up, guy was sorry but said they dont run them anymore..I explained it was on the website just out of date. He ummed and arred a bit and said he would get back to me. Couple of hours later he explained the courses are booked from a central place via the website and they of course did run them :-) the website just had not been updated and if I was to look on Saturday I could book for the following day. He also explained that if I was the only one who booked it then it would be a 1 on 1, rather than get cancelled - well pleased with that and will book it probably this weekend :-)


You'll enjoy it, especially if you're lucky enough for the one on one. 
I showed up in the store and they couldn't book it for me, I too had to do it online!


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Oct 2017)

If you subscribe to GCN (Global Cycling Network) on YouTube they often show videos on maintenance ranging from cleaning your bike to pretty much rebuilding it. (Maintenance Mondays) I find these to be very helpful and the hacks have got me out of a lot of trouble. There’s no technical jargon it’s all well presented and well informed. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2017)

Good call Chris, I subscribe to GCN. I also like RJ The Bike Guy 
View: https://youtu.be/vYQ1Ea1W94w
He does restorations of older bikes and has lots of useful tips.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Oct 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Good call Chris, I subscribe to GCN. I also like RJ The Bike Guy
> View: https://youtu.be/vYQ1Ea1W94w
> He does restorations of older bikes and has lots of useful tips.



I’ve not heard of this guy before, will have a look at him..


----------



## jimmi t (1 Nov 2017)

Always interesting to see how often others clean their bikes. Personally I keep my road and MTB spotless and are generally cleaned after every ride done on them. But tbh that's mainly because I enjoy cleaning them and I like having them looking nice and shiny in the garage. I know it's good practice to keep all the drive train clean but like others say giving the chain a bit of a wipe down and oil every couple of weeks will help. Ultimately it depends how often and in what conditions you ride in. But always remember a clean bike is always a more reliable and faster bike.  having said all that I've just built up a cx bike to use as my commuter/winter bike and it won't be getting cleaned down anywhere near as often as my others. It will be the oily rag approach and the occasional hose down when it's been off road. Hope this helps.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Nov 2017)

Profpointy said:


> It's easy to over think bike maintenance and get daunted. Weekly pump up tyres and maybe wipe the chain with oily rag - I'm not a believer in degreasing chains or agressive cleaning. Check & adjust brakes and gears now and again and giving the rims a clean with meths. Oily rag to wipe the bike down if it-s filthy. Other stuff such as wheel bearings, bottom brackets, headsets far far less frequently - every few thousand miles if that . Ditto chain stretch checking.



Do you find that meths discolours the rims? I've never tried using it because I heard this is what it does.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Do you find that meths discolours the rims? I've never tried using it because I heard this is what it does.


If you drink it then it'll send you blind so you don't have to worry about discolouration.

If you want to clean wheel rims then use 'Solvol Autosol' and plenty of elbow grease (unless they're black )


----------



## Profpointy (1 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Do you find that meths discolours the rims? I've never tried using it because I heard this is what it does.



I've never heard of that before and very much doubt it's ever happened; never noticed it happening when I've used it.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Do you find that meths discolours the rims?


I tried googling this and it suggested "meth skin discoloration"

I think it may be a different meth


----------

